# Tasted some incredible honey today!!



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

While working I was helping a resident rake his leaves out into the street for us to pick up when I noticed the gate to the back yard open and seen some bee hives back there, I called him over and said I also had hives, he invited me back to look at the bee's and we talked a bit about each others bee's. He then offered me a jar of honey. I assume its from anise and wild black berries as he backs up to a creek area that is loaded with both.

Anyhow, I got home and tasted the honey he gave me and HOLY COW, was it ever good!!! I have to admit, it was tastier than my star thistle honey!! And I might even have a spot to place a hive or two to reap that beautiful honey from the same area!! 

Just thought I would share!!....................Jason


----------



## james121 (Feb 29, 2012)

It is awesome how you can taste such a major difference in the honey that is created from different flower pollen's, I don't yet have a hive set up but I am researching right now so when I have the space to have bees I will have the book smarts for it. I have been thinking about placing a flower garden near the hive once I have one, but I have yet to figure out which flowers will produce the flavors I want. Do you have any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

Remember, bees actually travel up to 2 miles to get their nectar. They will get it close if they can, but it take a LOT of flowers to get enough for them to only feed on that one thing. I'm not saying that there isn't a difference in honeys, but it might be time of year as much as the flowers you can see for them to get. I'm in the middle of the city and know that I have bees from my mentors hive that is 1/2 mile away on my rosemary now.


----------

